# Dreadnought Prs 2



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

i know this is a long shot but are there any owners on this site of this masterpiece as i have always wanted to know what they are like from someone who owns one, and if they ever come up as there are only 200 made im sure they don't!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there is a little premium on these :lol:

they were going for upwards of Â£1200+ a little while ago.......


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

one can wish!!

great watch though


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Bill_uk said:


> one can wish!!
> 
> great watch though


One was up for sale last week on Timezone and a few other forums for $3100.00, it sold straight away....3 x original price


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

aliasmarlow said:


> One was up for sale last week on Timezone and a few other forums for $3100.00, it sold straight away....3 x original price


Intrestingly, there was one for sale at the Birmingham watch fair for my last two visits, so thats about six months it did not sell (I don't know how many fairs he goes to) He was after about Â£1200 for it. I wonder if it will still be there at the next one in September h34r:

They sure are a solid bit of kit, worth Â£1200 I'm not sure, there are some nice watches in that price range :huh:

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bill,

The Dreadnoughts are very HEAVY thick cased watches. I'm lucky had the pleasure of handling a few in the past.

With the bracelet on the watch she feels like a real heavy knuckle duster. NOT that I would recommend using one for that.

All in all Superb watch!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It is a big, heavy watch and its looks tend to polarise people. The DN has some downsides (heavy, small dial, etc.), but they tend to be mitigated by other features or manageable (e.g. strap in lieu of bracelet). The DN is one of those watches which has The Right Stuff - the whole is certainly greater than the sum of its parts. The PRS-2's special place in my collection is more due to it being an excellent dive watch more than it being an LE. I wear mine regularly, probably more than I should if I was truly interested in preserving its value.

There are several very good reviews out there if you look around the dive watch sites: Dive Into Watches (Roger Reugger's site), Ewan's site. Pete Millar's site, etc.

A few photos:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nalu said:


> It is a big, heavy watch and its looks tend to polarise people. The DN has some downsides (heavy, small dial, etc.), but they tend to be mitigated by other features or manageable (e.g. strap in lieu of bracelet). The DN is one of those watches which has The Right Stuff - the whole is certainly greater than the sum of its parts. The PRS-2's special place in my collection is more due to it being an excellent dive watch more than it being an LE. I wear mine regularly, probably more than I should if I was truly interested in preserving its value.
> 
> There are several very good reviews out there if you look around the dive watch sites: Dive Into Watches (Roger Reugger's site), Ewan's site. Pete Millar's site, etc.
> 
> A few photos:


fuggin great shots nalu


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cue theme tune from MASH 



Nalu said:


>


I can see it now...

Colin... " Ok guys, hold it steady, steady, that`s it, perfect, thanks guys, great job, I`ll get the beers in" :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nalu said:


>


 

is that what i think it is?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mac, if we had beers this place would be tolerable 

Yes, it is. The DN took some mortar fragments last November:










The worst part being it was on my wrist at the time. In the ED:










The next day:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Jeez that was close your eye - you're a lucky man (obviously not lucky enough to not be hit at all, but still...)!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just been reading up on the purple heart......

have a look here



well done that man


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> well done that man


 

Definately!

Is that a piece of shrapnel in your face? and straight back to work the next day?

Your obviously pretty damn tough.

...and to do it without beer as well 

Hell of a job


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It's actually more spall than shrapnel - some of the metal caromed off the inside of the bunker I was in, melted and 'splashed' on me. The next day? I was back at work that night :lol: It was a shock to be sure, but I've had worse in any number of rugby matches. Then again, rugby matches come with a pint or two afterwards :lol:

Mac, I was thinking of you when I made that helo photo - just knew you'd like it!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

You Guys Do an amazing job, :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: .


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

im so glad i started this thread now just to see one in action is great but to know a real life HERO well done that man


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

now just try convincing folk when you sell the watch that the damage was caused by fragments from an exploding mortar............. :lol:

Stay safe, mate

:thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac, if we had beers this place would be tolerable


That explains why you look so pissed off, it wasn`t the morter but the lack of booze :cheers: :wink2: 










BTW didn`t I tell you to take care out there











Nalu said:


> Mac, I was thinking of you when I made that helo photo - just knew you'd like it!


It is a well cool photo B) :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Mac, if we had beers this place would be tolerable
> ...


Colin claims that is molten shrapnel on his face, I think its his Ti endo skeleton showing through......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...










:rofl2:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

well those are great pics

i would never sell that watch with its history

keep wearing it with good health.....


----------

